# Samba 3 to Samba 4 migration fails due to ACL requirement



## Jimmy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi there,

I've installed Samba 4.0.4 from the ports. Installation went well, I previously had a working version of Samba 3 and had to deinstall this prior to installing Samba 4. Now I am following the 'Upgrading in place' subsection from the guide here:

http://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Samba4/samba-tool/domain/classicupgrade/HOWTO#Upgrading_In_Place

When running the command:

[cmd=]# /usr/local/bin/samba-tool domain classicupgrade --dbdir=/usr/local/etc/samba --use-xattrs=yes --realm=diesel.steppingstones /usr/local/etc/smb.conf[/cmd]

I receive the error:

```
Module 'acl_xattr' loaded
set_nt_acl_no_snum: fset_nt_acl returned zero.
ERROR(<class 'samba.provision.ProvisioningError'>): uncaught exception - ProvisioningError: Your filesystem or build does not support posix ACLs, which s3fs requires.  Try the mounting the filesystem with the 'acl' option.
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/__init__.py", line 175, in _run
    return self.run(*args, **kwargs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/netcmd/domain.py", line 1318, in run
    useeadb=eadb, dns_backend=dns_backend, use_ntvfs=use_ntvfs)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/upgrade.py", line 841, in upgrade_from_samba3
    use_ntvfs=use_ntvfs, skip_sysvolacl=True)
  File "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/samba/provision/__init__.py", line 2043, in provision
    raise ProvisioningError("Your filesystem or build does not support posix ACLs, which s3fs requires.  Try the mounting the filesystem with the 'acl' option.")
```

I enabled ACL support on / and /usr using tunefs in single user mode:

```
[root@diesel /home/diesel/jim]# tunefs -p /
tunefs: POSIX.1e ACLs: (-a)                                enabled

[root@diesel /home/diesel/jim]# tunefs -p /
tunefs: POSIX.1e ACLs: (-a)                                enabled
```
Free*BSD* version is:

```
[root@diesel /home/diesel/jim]# uname -a
FreeBSD diesel.steppingstones 9.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p4 #11: Sat Nov 10 10:33:09 GMT 2012     jim@diesel.steppingstones:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/DIESEL  i386
```
I see others are having the same issue, but without much response here:

http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/...acls-s3fs-unworkable-mode-help-208091461.html

Advice appreciated.


----------



## mix_room (Apr 10, 2013)

What does the output of [cmd=""]mount[/cmd] look like? Are the filesystems actually mounted with acls enabled, or did you just enable them? 

When I set up net/samba4, albeit a new install, all I did was `# mount -u -o acls /` which was sufficient.


----------



## Jimmy (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi @mix_room, to get this working, I went back and disabled the ACL option on / and /usr using tunefs, then resorted to adding the acls option to all of my UFS mounts in fstab. Then it worked. Previously I had only enabled ACLs on /usr and / but this appears to be insufficient for some reason, even though I'm not hosting any shares outside of /usr.


----------

